# General > Recipes >  Halogen Oven

## kitty

I got  a prolectrix halogen oven for xmas with no instructions. Was wondering if anyone could give any tips for cooking a roast chicken or mince or just any recipes would be good thanks  :Smile: 

And how to use the self clean as well please

----------


## laguna2

Have you tried googling it?  You may find useful information if you do,

----------


## Moira

Yes laguna2, that would be my advice also.  You should be able to download the instruction manual.  Try googling "recipes for halogen ovens" too.

I bought a  Halogen oven a couple of years ago.  The reviews at the time were that you either love them or hate them.  Mine is collecting dust in a cupboard somewhere.......

Good luck - I hope you enjoy you new halogen oven.  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Thank you both for your replies. I tried googling it last week but couldn't find it. Think the best thing i can do is google the recipes as i want to try them. I should imagine that the timings etc should hopefully be the same for most halogen cookers  :Smile:

----------


## TudorRose

Hi Kitty,

The recipe I use for roast chicken is contained in the cookbook 'The everyday halogen oven cookbook' by Sarah Flower and is full of good workable, tasty recipes. 

Roast chicken

Preheat the halogen oven using the pre-heat setting or turn the temperature to 240 c.
Wash and prepare chicken according to your own preference. She recommends placing a whole red onion & a lemon, both cut in half, in the cavity of the bird to enhance its flavour. You then rub the skin with butter & sprinkle with herbs, or you can place herb butter under the skin.
Place the chicken, breast side down, on the lower rack for 25 minutes.
Turn the chicken back over so the breast side is up, reduce the temperature to 210 c and cook for another 40 minutes until cooked - the cooking time obviously depends on the size of the bird. As with all meats, make sure the meat is thoroughly cooked before eating.
The fat will have drained to the base of the halogen oven - you can use some of this juice to make your own gravy.

I always use the halogen for roast chicken, it makes a crispy skin and moist flesh within.

You must use the extension ring for your cooker, so the chicken cooks thoroughly within, without burning on the outside

As regards the 'self cleaning' my user's manual for my 'Wolf' halogen cooker says:

Pour out food and grease.
Fill the glass oven bowl with approx. 15 mm of cold water and add a drop of washing up liquid.
Place the lid on to the glass bowl.
Connect to the mains supply.
Turn the temperature control dial to the wash position.
Set the time setting to the selected length of time

Remember to leave the glass to cool down, before filling with cold water.

To be honest, I find it quicker, easier just to wash the bowl in my normal washing up bowl with soapy water. 

I hope this helps, I would recommend the cook book, I mentioned before, I bought mine from Amazon and all the recipes I've tried have worked.

All the best,

TudorRose  :Smile:

----------


## kitty

Thanks very much TudorRose. Will give it a try and will have a look for thst book. It sounds good  :Smile:

----------


## rs 2k

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Andrew...item3a589b197f

----------


## leapord

You can search it on internet or can have a look at the recipe books available in the market. All the best with your cooking  :Smile:

----------


## dirdyweeker

http://everydayhalogen.comlots of halogen oven recipes online, try above link. Just pop 'halogen oven recipes' into Google

----------

